# Merged:Oberto to Spurs



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Oberto to Spurs...?*

This is from the ESPN Chad Ford chat:

Quote : Manu: What are the Spurs doing this summer? Luis Scola? Shareef? 

Chad Ford: (11:36 AM ET ) Just got off the phone with agent Herb Rudoy. He just told me that the Spurs agreed to a three year deal with Fabrico Oberto, the Argentian big man who has been one of the best players in Europe over the past five years. That pretty much ends talk of Scola coming this year. Abdur-Rahim would still be a possibility if they could get Portland to agree to a sign-and-trade for Rasho Nesterovic. 



Hmm, I didn't expect this... Why no Scola if we sign this guy? We should still have plenty of the MLE left.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Oberto to Spurs...?*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2107750

The San Antonio Spurs have made yet another international coup, it appears. 

The Spurs have come to an agreement in principle with Argentinean center Fabrico Oberto, according to his agent, Herb Rudoy. 

Oberto, who averaged 14.2 ppg and 7.3 rpg for Parmesa in Spain this season, is widely regarded as one of the top five players in Europe. 

He was the team captain of the Argentina team that defeated Team USA at the 2002 World Championships. He dropped 28 points on Yugoslavia's Vlade Divac in the finale of that tournament. 

Oberto is a warrior in the paint with polished moves around the post. He's a good scorer, rebounder and defender who has the toughness and aggressiveness to be an excellent role player in the league. He's also a great passer in the post and frequently draws comparisons to Divac on that skill. Don't be surprised if he is the Spurs starting center on opening night. 

Oberto has been hotly pursued by NBA teams for years but has never shown much interest in the past. He's one of the highest paid players in Europe and has been content to be a star over there. 

The fact that he turns thirty this year, is considered a little undersized to play center in the NBA (he's barely 6-10 in shoes) and has the free throw touch of Shaq (45 percent from the line) has hurt his free agent stock in the past two years. 

The move by the Spurs means that it's unlikely they will bring over their other Argentinean big man, Luis Scola, this season. The Spurs drafted Scola in the second round of the 2002 NBA Draft, but have been unable to bring him over because of an enormous buyout provision with his team Tau Ceramica.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Oberto to Spurs...?*

So what's the deal with Scola? This is the 2nd offseason in a row where this stuff has happened.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Oberto to Spurs...?*

I didn't have much time to make that first post, so I'll finish it off here.

This whole thing with Scola is getting tiring. Now he's going to be 26 years old by the time he plays in the NBA, and it probably won't even be for us anymore. There's just been so much talk about the guy coming over these past two seasons that it's disappointing that he's not coming over this offseason either.

I know, this isn't about Scola, so I'll move on to our new Spur. Once again, I'll have to ask for help from our overseas posters who know the inside scoop on this guy. I know the very broad details about him, but I know nothing about his style of play or anything like that.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Oberto to Spurs...?*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> I know, this isn't about Scola, so I'll move on to our new Spur. Once again, I'll have to ask for help from our overseas posters who know the inside scoop on this guy. I know the very broad details about him, but I know nothing about his style of play or anything like that.


I think I wouldnt make up anything new myself (though I've seen him much), so Im just giving you accurate DraftExpress article.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1034


> *Strengths:*
> 
> Fabricio Oberto is one of the best paint players outside of the NBA. He's a tough, skilled big man, with nice mobility, for whom the paint is his natural home where he feels comfortable and everything seems much easier for him. He displays a great post-up game, showing very nice footwork. He loves to spin and release a slight fade-away shot, which is very difficult to stop. He also can score using his mid-range jumper out to 14 feet on a regular basis. Quite a nice passer, Oberto usually finds the right man when double teamed. In transition, he runs the floor as a trailer pretty well. He plays hard on defense and never avoids physical contact. It's not easy to post him up at all. He is a good rebounder due to his positioning and hustle; and can also block some shots while showing very good timing. He's a player with character, who plays the game with passion, displaying great intensity like most of his countrymen, and who shows a very good understanding of the game.
> 
> ...


The only real weakness is his FTs shooting - really horrible. Other weaknesses are minor, just to balance the opinion.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Oberto to Spurs...?*



Zalgirinis said:


> The only real weakness is his FTs shooting - really horrible. Other weaknesses are minor, just to balance the opinion.



:laugh: He'll fit right in then.




Thanks for the link, I really appreciate it. I feel pretty good after reading about him. There's certain things that really caught my interest like "good passer", "plays the game with passion", and "the paint is his natural home."


He's here to be a reserve, so I think this will work out pretty damn well for us.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Oberto to Spurs...?*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> :laugh: He'll fit right in then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao i think its a requirement to be a spur
i like this alot but realy wish we could get scola instead, scola is younger and we have had him for awhile. owell i trust our gm hes a freakin genious


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Oberto to Spurs...?*



> Oberto, who averaged 14.2 ppg and 7.3 rpg for Parmesa in Spain this season, is widely regarded as one of the top five players in Europe.


Although I've been always saying Oberto is more suitable for NBA game than Scola... the situation is different when it comes to europe, that for Oberto IS NOT regarded as top5 player in europe :dead:...not even close 

god I hate this hype :sour:


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Oberto to Spurs...?*



Matiz said:


> Although I've been always saying Oberto is more suitable for NBA game than Scola... the situation is different when it comes to europe, that for Oberto IS NOT regarded as top5 player in europe :dead:...not even close
> 
> god I hate this hype :sour:


Agreed. Hes really not close to top5 player in Europe, but might be a borderline top5 center in Europe. And I also agree that Oberto is more suitable for NBA game than Scola. Scola is younger, but also smaller and much weaker defender though of course better offensive player.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

*Spurs Sign Fabricio Oberto to Three Year Deal.*



> "Just got off the phone with agent Herb Rudoy. He just told me that the Spurs agreed to a three year deal with Fabrico Oberto, the Argentian big man who has been one of the best players in Europe over the past five years. That pretty much ends talk of Scola coming this year. Abdur-Rahim would still be a possibility if they could get Portland to agree to a sign-and-trade for Rasho Nesterovic."
> 
> --Chad Ford of ESPN


*Notes:* The deal is three years with the third year being a team option. Also, Ford is making an assumption when he says Scola isn't coming. From what I've read RC had contacted Oberto's agent and told him they were interested in signing Oberto and also bringing over Scola.

The deal for Oberto seems to be for the LLE which means we still have the entire MLE to use.

Scola and Oberto *do not* have the same agent btw,


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Spurs Sign Fabricio Oberto to Three Year Deal.*

spurs would have 4 medilist and 3 goldmedalist that would be cool. i hope scola and oberto come


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Spurs Sign Fabricio Oberto to Three Year Deal.*



GODisaSpursFan said:


> *Notes:* The deal is three years with the third year being a team option. Also, Ford is making an assumption when he says Scola isn't coming. From what I've read RC had contacted Oberto's agent and told him they were interested in signing Oberto and also bringing over Scola.
> 
> The deal for Oberto seems to be for the LLE which means we still have the entire MLE to use.
> 
> Scola and Oberto *do not* have the same agent btw,



Thanks for the info. To me, this makes it seem like Scola will never be a Spur.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

This trade means Scola won't play for the Spurs this year. Doesn't mean he won't be traded, oh yes but there is this buyout issue... But could this trade indicate more? I mean with Nazr and Rasho that's one too much IMO. Maybe that means they have wrapped a sign and trade for Rasho. Who knows ? I'm not a big fan of Rasho but the guy isn't that bad and there aint that many pure centers in this league, especially 7 footers. There is no way the organization would let him walk for nothing.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

There's room for all of our big men. Although Horry had a fantastic playoffs and will be back with a good little contract, he's still not going to be playing a lot in the regular season. Oberto will get all the minutes Massenburg got and more, and he'll probably average more MPG during the regular season than Horry. 


Well, actually, let's look at this closer. 96 minutes between the PF/C spot. 


Duncan - 35
Mohammed - 25
Rasho - 20
Horry - 15
Oberto - ???

That's 95 minutes taken up not including Oberto. That means Rasho's minutes are going down the toilet.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Oberto to Spurs...?*



Zalgirinis said:


> Agreed. Hes really not close to top5 player in Europe, but might be a borderline top5 center in Europe. And I also agree that Oberto is more suitable for NBA game than Scola. Scola is younger, but also smaller and much weaker defender though of course better offensive player.



I always like doing this to get a better idea about the player we are getting, so if you could help me out and give me a NBA comparison for Oberto. Matiz, if you know of a good one go ahead and give me one.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

Rasho or Narz is gonzo.

Oberto wasn't signed to a three year deal to take the place of Masenburg or Sean Marks.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

GODisaSpursFan said:


> Rasho or Narz is gonzo.
> 
> Oberto wasn't signed to a three year deal to take the place of Masenburg or Sean Marks.


I doubt Nazr will get traded, although his trade value is about 5 times greater than Rasho's trade value. 


So is that the conclusion we are coming too? That a big man is gone off our roster? I mean, Oberto signed for little money, I doubt huge things are expected for him. Yeah, more than minimum level players lik Marks and Massenburg, but adding Oberto and getting rid of Rasho or Mohammed seems like a downgrade to me.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

GODisaSpursFan said:


> Rasho or Narz is gonzo.
> 
> Oberto wasn't signed to a three year deal to take the place of Masenburg or Sean Marks.


hummmmm what kind of deal could they do? my guess is that its rasho but im clueless on who it could be. our what postion at that matter


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I doubt Nazr will get traded, although his trade value is about 5 times greater than Rasho's trade value.
> 
> 
> So is that the conclusion we are coming too? That a big man is gone off our roster? I mean, Oberto signed for little money, I doubt huge things are expected for him. Yeah, more than minimum level players lik Marks and Massenburg, but adding Oberto and getting rid of Rasho or Mohammed seems like a downgrade to me.


its not like we used rasho alot durring the playoffs


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

could it be a sign and trade for daniels? the sonics lost james today so they get rasho and we sign oberto and get daniels. doesnt seem like we need daniels but in away it makes since


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

I could see Nazr being traded just for the fact that this is a contract year for him and he'll probably get offered a nice big contract next summer that the Spurs might not want to match.

So why not trade him now and get something for him.

Or they trade Rasho and Beno or Brent to Seattle for Antonio.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow possibiltys

i would like this...
beno and narz for daniels. 

parker/daniels
manu/barry
bowen/brown
duncan/scola/horry
rasho/ oberto


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> its not like we used rasho alot durring the playoffs


True, but why would it hurt to have him there in case Mohammed or Duncan goes down?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

GODisaSpursFan said:


> I could see Nazr being traded just for the fact that this is a contract year for him and he'll probably get offered a nice big contract next summer that the Spurs might not want to match.
> 
> So why not trade him now and get something for him.



It just seems that the Spurs are satisfied with Mohammed. You never know what they might be thinking since they keep everything on the low-low, but Pop said several times that "We wouldn't be here without Nazr."


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> True, but why would it hurt to have him there in case Mohammed or Duncan goes down?


dont jinx us already koko lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If anyone is gone from this move, it's Rasho. I don't see Nazr being traded this offseason (maybe next offseason in a sign and trade somewhere), and I really don't see Rasho being moved anywhere with his contract. I've been proven wrong time and time again, so I wouldn't be completely surprised if Nazr or Rasho was traded, but I don't think it's likely. This adds on to depth, it shouldn't take away from it.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> True, but why would it hurt to have him there in case Mohammed or Duncan goes down?


Oberto is a center which makes Rasho or Nazr expendable


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

GODisaSpursFan said:


> Oberto is a center which makes Rasho or Nazr expendable



Do you think he's a better player than Rasho or Mohammed?


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Do you think he's a better player than Rasho or Mohammed?


Rasho? Yes,

Nazr? Probably.

Have you seen highlights of him?

He's Divac/Brad Miller with Manu energy.

Guy can finish cleverly around the basket and he hustles.

He goes up strong like Nazr expect he has great hands and doesn't look like he'd take 8 seconds to get the ball and go up with it.

He'll help the Spurs ball movement so much,

Imagine a young Divac (in terms of passing not slowness) in the middle instead of Nazr during the playoffs.

All those times Nazr screwed up a play because he coulsn't ctach the ball or was too slow with going up with it and getting it back.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

all i can think about is

parker/daniels
manu/barry
bowen/brown
duncan/scola,horry
rasho/oberto
:jawdrop:


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Do you think he's a better player than Rasho or Mohammed?


I admit I saw Mohammed for the first time in the Final Series (saw all 7 games) though I really enjoyed his production in my fantasy league when he was in Knicks. Dont know if its Wallaces, but in finals Nazr looked quite bad (how was he getting double&double at Knicks?). So if to compare the Nazr I saw, I very agree with what GODisaSpursFan said that Oberto will catch the ball, will finish around the basket and will hustle. Of course Nazr is bigger and that matters too.

Rasho... well if I say that Nazr looked quite bad so Rasho looked even more worse, but again hes a seven footer. What I know if it was Euroleague I would have no doubt with taking Oberto over Nazr or Rasho. NBA is harder to tell, but skills of Oberto are bigger than those two combined.

and about comparison...  what comparison if its 2 a.m. here, Im sleeping


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

I like this signing, even though i didn't expect it. I thought he was going to chicago for sure. 
I think its the end for Rasho's time here.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Mohammed did look pretty bad in the Detroit series. However, he still has a lot of talent, and I think he fits in well with the Spurs. Yes, he does get frightened around the basket sometimes, but the dude is tough, big, and pretty athletic. I haven't seen highlights of Oberto, and I admittedly know little about him, but it seems if he were a better player than Mohammed than there would have been a lot more interest in him. 


How did Mohammed average a double-double with the Knicks? He played 30 minutes per game with them, that's how. Mohammed only played 18 MPG in the regular season with the Spurs and averaged 6 and 6, and that projected over 28 minutes equates out to a double-double. I think you guys are under rating Mohammed. He's not a great center, but he's not an easily replaceable scrub either.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> but it seems if he were a better player than Mohammed than there would have been a lot more interest in him.


He did get a lot of interest. From several teams.

His agent was on a local sports radio show today, do you live in SA Koko?

His agent said that Oberto was getting a lot of offers but he was waiting for the Spurs offer because he wanted to play with them first and foremost.

Spurs made the offer, he accepted.

:banana:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

narz is one of my fav players on the spurs and to tell the truth so is rasho lol but if its to get daniels then lets get him


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

The Spurs can't have Rasho Oberto and Nazr...
Especially with Rasho beeing paid that much. 10M a year for beeing on the bench and playing 5 mpg in the playoffs? Like GODisaSpursFan Oberto didn't sign to become the new Massemburg. Rasho or Nazr is gone, hopefully it is Rasho...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

GODisaSpursFan said:


> He did get a lot of interest. From several teams.
> 
> His agent was on a local sports radio show today, do you live in SA Koko?
> 
> ...



I do live in SA. I don't listen to local radio anymore because it's gotten bad. I'd rather read the stuff off the internet than listen to the radio.


Anywho, I still doubt that Oberto would play over Mohammed, and I would be extremely against trading Mohammed unless we abuse another team in a trade for him. Oberto was brought here in as a reserve, not as a starter.


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Anywho, I still doubt that Oberto would play over Mohammed, and I would be extremely against trading Mohammed unless we abuse another team in a trade for him. Oberto was brought here in as a reserve, not as a starter.


I'm trying to figure out how you know why he was brought over here.

Are you Pop or RC? Are you his agent Herb?

My guess, no.

So you don't know.

And I'll tell you what, neither Nazr or Rasho are guaranteed jack. Not a starting role nor even a spot on the team come the opening tip off.

Both are expendable with the addition of Oberto.

Did you know many believe him to be better than Scola?

What's funny is you base your whole preception of Oberto on nothing. You have never seen him play nor know anything about him.

Did you watch the kid (at 21) play some damn fine ball in 1996 against the dream team? How about the world games in 2002 or the 2004 Olympics.

The guy can ball.

Check out some video on him:

http://www.fabrioberto.com/home.html

That's his website.

Click on Multimedia and then videos.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

GODisaSpursFan said:


> I'm trying to figure out how you know why he was brought over here.
> 
> Are you Pop or RC? Are you his agent Herb?
> 
> ...



So you do know then huh? I guess you are Pop or RC Buford.



Here's my whole take on this thing: You guys are underrating Mohammed. Mohammed is a more than solid Center. He's better than Rasho, and he's more of a long term solution to the Center position than either Oberto or Rasho. He's more talented than Rasho for sure, and he's younger than Oberto, not to mention bigger than him as well. Hell, I hope you're right about Oberto. I hope he is a good player. I don't have any personal bias towards Mohammed or Rasho, I'm a Spurs fan first and foremost. I welcome Oberto aboard, but just like you are saying Mohammed and Rasho aren't guaranteed jack, Oberto is guaranteed jack either. I'm under the impression that he'll be a reserve, and I will be until I'm told officially or until I personally see that Oberto will start over either one. I'm not going to jump on the guy's wagon because of some highlight clips. I hope he succeeds, and if he's better than Mohammed and Rasho that's good for us. But I doubt that's the case, and I'll have to be proven wrong. 

We can debate without trying to degrade each other, but if you don't want to do that then I'm done with this. Don't sit here and tell me why the Spurs signed Oberto, then when I say why they sign him you talk back like I'm stupid or something. Go Oberto, and I do hope you're freakin better than Mohammed and Rasho, but I won't believe it until I see it. I'm sure you have good highlights, but that means jack to me at this point.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

GODisaSpursFan said:


> What's funny is you base your whole preception of Oberto on nothing. You have never seen him play nor know anything about him.



So you've scouted him out? Give me the scouting report then hot shot. Aside from a few games in the Olympics and highlight clips, I doubt you've seen much more than me of Oberto. 


What I have seen is that Mohammed was a viable option at Center for the Spurs. Pop himself said several times that the team wouldn't have been there without him. That says a lot doesn't? Oh, but that doesn't matter, Oberto is new on the team and it's time to believe the hype machine before the guy even plays. The difference between me and you on Oberto is that I'm going to sit back and let him do his thing. You're already saying that he makes our two centers expendable and saying that's he better than either one. Go ahead. I'll judge him by what he does in the NBA, not what he did overseas or in the Olympics.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

It seems to me that something has to give with all these Spurs big men.

Rasho 
Nazr

Duncan 
Oberto 
Horry

With the small possiblility that Scola is still coming? That is a pretty big logjam. 

Nazr I think was rock solid in the playoffs aside, and yes he did stink at times times versus Detroit. But if he can improve his help defense to a high degree in the Spurs system he will be better than Rasho easily. Rasho is still a valuable piece to this team on defense, but should Nazr provide 90% of Rasho's D, then he is clearly the superior player for this team. Nazr's offense is just more effective. He gets to the line a lot more and still scores at a high field goal percentage. Plus he is a better rebounder than Rasho.

To me it all comes down to Nazr's ability to improve his D in the system. If he does he will be a lock as a starter. That sort of makes Rasho expendable in a way, because he does have some trade value as a shot blocking/defensive presense in this league. Oberto probably can provide passing and solid play in limited minutes, and his chemistry with Manu can only facilitate him realizing his potential on this team in this league.

The more I think about it, Rasho might be the odd man out. Unless the Spurs are convinced Nazr can't improve his D much, and might have too high a price tag in the future?

Should be interesting to see what Oberto can do off the bench, and if they signed him because they intend to package either Rasho or Nazr?


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i have never seen Oberto, but i was really hoping for scola... i've seen/heard so many good things about him. the spurs tried to get him last year too.. it's getting tiring. 

anyway i just hope oberto will be will fit right in as a spur... he better be good!


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

Scola's buyout $14.5 MILLION!!! No wonder we can't get him...



Scola, a 2002 second-round pick of the Spurs, is five years younger than Oberto and considered a more-skilled player. The Spurs had hoped to sign Scola this summer but became fearful of losing Oberto and other free agents if they waited any longer for Scola to reach an agreement on a buyout with his Spanish team, Tau Ceramica. 

The NBA buyout in Scola's initial contract with Tau was a staggering 12 million euros or $14.5million. The team later revised the contract to give Scola a much more affordable buyout based on where he was drafted in the first round. Yet because the deal never specified anything about being selected in the second round, Tau officials claim Scola must pay the original buyout if he wants to leave for the NBA or wait until his contract expires in three years when the buyout is reduced to $1 million. 

full article here: http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...o.6c5ecb8d.html


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

ah... Rasho is constantly underated by fans- not by Popovich though and that's why I have some doubts left that he'd really get traded, but even if he does in a team with out any other big presence in the paint where he'd accept a different role not being a towelie boy as he is in SA, all the stats lovers will dropping their jaws... trade him to Seattle (which only needs some sort of post presence anyway) and you'll meet them in conference finals.
I guess not enough people were playing basketball at high enough level to understand what Rasho is doing exactly in SA (succesfully or unsuccesfully)... i get a feeling most people become fans because of Kobe or KG or LJ and not because the game itself... shame.

I can't really find a comparison for Oberto... I'm not really good with comparisons the euro-game is different.
anyway Oberto is not a big offensive force, he rarely uses back to back or one on one under the rim, but mostly benefits from positioning in the paint and than receiving a pass- something that won't be that easy in NBA than it was in europe, but Oberto is really good at it. In defense he uses his body a lot -an annoying like defender, not much of a shotblocker. in NBA if playing on C Oberto should benefit from his agility and great speed for this position... but I'd really think about him as a PF in NBA, 6'10 and those 240 pounds aren't really that much...

...one of the top5 centers in europe, but considering Aloysius Anagonye played at center in one euroleague team says it all about competition on C in europe.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

two things i found intresting today was on hoopshypecom it said we have been getting offers for rasho, and the reason why we didnt get scola was b/c of his contract so now scola is gona try to begain paying it.
the spurs are also a bit worried about signing brown b/c hes not recoverd yet. so it looks like we would keep narz and trade rasho and it has me concerd about brown


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm not concerned about keep Brown, unless he's seeking a multi year contract out of the Spurs' price range. 

Scola's buyout seems absurd. 14.5 million? How in the hell is he going to pay that out? In three years, he's going to be 29-30 years old, and he's going to lose some interest by that time. 

Trading Rasho is what's going to be expected. The last sentence of the paragraph that Cloud quoted mentions that the Spurs have had several offers for Rasho but none that they liked.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Scola's buyout 14.5 mio is only in case he would be transfered to another european club, while for NBA clubs Scola had a 3 mio € buyout option- which is cheap considering the troubles Tau would have with his departure (lower attendance, less sponsors, finding a replacement, probably worse results... multiply this with 3 years which he had left in his contractr and mostlikely it would pass 3 mio € by a million or two...)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It seems like we're never going to see Scola in a Spurs uniform.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> It seems like we're never going to see Scola in a Spurs uniform.


Too bad but so true


----------



## Fangio (Nov 7, 2003)

...well, Oberto is way better (or more suitable may be was and will be at the end of his career) than Rasho and Nazr, the problem is: AGE, he is just giving himself a gift at the end of his career. 
But if he can adapt fast, and has the will of being patience: his an amazing player, more hot bloded than Duncan, but in the same league of incredible IQ basketball mind of Tim, Horry and Manu (sometimes he should release the gas pedal, but there is no area (moment) of the game where he isn't smart).
Best word to describe him are balls and mainly: FUNDAMENTS, he played all his career with a manual in his hands. He isn't perhaps NOW, in the Top 5 of Europe, but certainly is nothing to become mad if somebody thinks it, because certainly he was. If the Spurs had Nash, that will be the closer to an actuall unbeateable team can be made now.


As a sidenote, sorry Koko I post once in a while, and still having the feeling you will never get the real picture of what you have with Gino, and that Parker must have a BRAIN WASH, to become what his tecnique can allow him to be, but his brain seems that will be always in his way for being a better player, and he must pray and be gratefull for playing in a team surrounded by cool, even COLD people, in a more hotbloded team, he will be kill by his own mates. If this year he had played in a Detroit t-shirt, would looked way more suitable, he almost ****xxd up the Ring; till now he is dumb and even assuming he is an scorer PG, not a passer: where are his incredible scoring?? and worse when ???; because when he do it usually are at not crucial moments, in general of course, a player of his level of skills, pulls out great rabbits too, that is unquestionable;but in the fourth quarters?, the crucial times? he don't even usually score, pass or whatever. He even tends to make the most incredible stupid turnovers ever, and his rate of shooting and scoring is awufull, like so many suppose great in NBA. 
I told you this time agoooo, and still always the "he is young", and many said Gino wasn't as good as him, and still hearing that Gino is old.
Well people, at least three years more of him and some t-shirt will be retire, remember my words, the question is why on hell players like Oberto, and Manu has to wait that much to play in the NBA.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Fangio said:


> ...well, Oberto is way better (or more suitable may be was and will be at the end of his career) than Rasho and Nazr, the problem is: AGE, he is just giving himself a gift at the end of his career.
> But if he can adapt fast, and has the will of being patience: his an amazing player, more hot bloded than Duncan, but in the same league of incredible IQ basketball mind of Tim, Horry and Manu (sometimes he should release the gas pedal, but there is no area (moment) of the game where he isn't smart).
> Best word to describe him are balls and mainly: FUNDAMENTS, he played all his career with a manual in his hands. He isn't perhaps NOW, in the Top 5 of Europe, but certainly is nothing to become mad if somebody thinks it, because certainly he was. If the Spurs had Nash, that will be the closer to an actuall unbeateable team can be made now.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the post Fangio, especially your thoughts on Oberto.


As far as me never getting the "real picture" of the team, well, the thing is I don't have a personal bias for Manu or for Parker, so I think my "picture" of the team is quite well since I'm a Spurs fan first and foremost, not a fan of just Manu or just Parker. Maybe you haven't been around a lot, but I've defended Manu on this site as much as anybody else, so maybe you haven't caught that. I know Manu fans don't like Parker, but Parker is a huge piece of the puzzle too, so the better Parker plays the best off it is for Manu.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

I am not sure what to expect out of Oberto. With Rasho and Nazr still around I don't see where he is going to get many minutes in the big games. Sure he might get 10-15mpg in the regular season, but come playoff time will he be a true rotational player? Manu will make the transition to the NBA easier for Oberto, and being that the Spurs are an excellent passing team and unselfish to boot helps. 

But with Rasho and Nazr still on the team I don't really see where he is going to make a solid difference for this team? Or maybe he is just insurance for when either Rasho and Nazr leave and nothing more?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Fangio said:


> ...well, Oberto is way better (or more suitable may be was and will be at the end of his career) than Rasho and Nazr, the problem is: AGE, he is just giving himself a gift at the end of his career.
> But if he can adapt fast, and has the will of being patience: his an amazing player, more hot bloded than Duncan, but in the same league of incredible IQ basketball mind of Tim, Horry and Manu (sometimes he should release the gas pedal, but there is no area (moment) of the game where he isn't smart).
> Best word to describe him are balls and mainly: FUNDAMENTS, he played all his career with a manual in his hands. He isn't perhaps NOW, in the Top 5 of Europe, but certainly is nothing to become mad if somebody thinks it, because certainly he was. If the Spurs had Nash, that will be the closer to an actuall unbeateable team can be made now.
> 
> ...


parker is the 3rd best player on the team plus hes the starting pg and we wouldnt have won the championship with out him, some manu fans need to get a grip if we were to argue about whos better or we need to get so and so traded were nothing better then laker fans, im tired of manu fans saying parker is an idiot. manu and parker together=a ring alone theres nothing. not saying you think that but alot of hardcore manu fans do so i wanted to get my point across


----------

